

New Rails course on CodeLesson - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/basic-ruby-on-rails

======
sjtgraham
Why is this on the front page? The course is expensive and there is nothing
indicating the quality of the course or the the tutor.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
How would you propose that codelesson specify "the quality of the course or
the tutor"?

~~~
sjtgraham
Describe the tutor's background and qualifications, i.e. experience, to lead
such a course.

Also, some friendly advice. You should drop the snarky tone I'm picking up in
your replies to others. The good thing about HN is that an intelligent
community will provide honest feedback on your post and expect nothing in
return. I understand this is your project and criticism sometimes smarts, but
it's for the best!

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
You led off with the snark, pal. I'm just asking questions here.

All of our instructors' profiles are listed on their course pages.

We absolutely appreciate thoughtful feedback and we're happy to answer any
other questions you might have about CodeLesson...we have tons of satisfied
customers. But at the same time, we recognize that instructor-led training is
not for everybody, and for a lot of people, their time is less valuable than
their money. Absolutely nothing wrong with that.

It's important to recognize that not everybody learns the same way. Joining an
instructor-led course is an effective option for people who respond well to
the structure of an organized course. If that's not how you learn, then great
for you.

~~~
dawson

      All of our instructors' profiles are listed on their course pages.
    

If I click on "Charles Wood", the Instructor, I'm taken to a page with a
profile description of, "A freelance Ruby on Rails programmer. I love learning
new things, especially new technologies.".

Is _that_ the instructor profile? (serious question, no tone).

------
onteria
Just an fyi that this appears to be a paid course (about $500) judging from
the Pricing link bellow the course add button. Nonetheless it looks to be a
very interesting format.

~~~
redrory
Call me cheap but $495 seems quite expensive.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Expensive compared to what? (This is a six-week instructor-led course.)

If your time is more valuable than your money, you could definitely slog
through a book or whatever to learn this. The idea with a class is to be able
to ask questions and get answers quickly, and to reinforce what you're
learning in the structure of a class.

